# Bomber Gear educational videos



## new1 (May 17, 2010)

Hey Bomber Gear thanks a million! The new video's are great - the gasket fitting video and the gasket trimming video certainly have changed the way I think about gaskets on my old Bomber gear drytop.
I was thinking about replacing the gaskets - I see you have awesome kits available on your new site however I am blown away by the new designs. The new grey and the new blue drytops looks really cool. The dragon sprayskirt is out of this world.

I think the new bomber gear affiliate system is a great idea. I will be signing up and send all my friends to your new bombergear.com


----------

